# Nederland?



## jelmer (Jan 27, 2014)

Hoe word ik lid is het werkelijk zo dat je aan de deur moet gaan bij loge 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 28, 2014)

Probeer eerst hier: http://www.vrijmetselarij.nl/


----------



## vangoedenaam (Feb 1, 2014)

Veel loges hebben een eigen website met een contact pagina. En er zijn van tijd tot tijd open dagen waar je in gesprek kan komen met leden.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jelmer (Feb 4, 2014)

Bedankt allebij voor jullie reactie ik heb me er nog eens in verdiept ook doormiddel van internet en een aantal boeken nou heb ik ook een keer gelezen dat je met een strafblad niet welkom bent. Klopt dit ? Bedankt alvast 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Mike Martin (Feb 4, 2014)

Dat is juist


----------



## jelmer (Feb 4, 2014)

Is het dan ook gelijk einde verhaal bij de vrijmetselaars?
Of is dan wel een mogelijkheid om (lid) te worden?
Ik heb me er nogmaals veel in verdiept en ik kan me in een hele hoop dingen vinden die de vrijmetselaars vertellen onder andere op internet en in boeken. En ik heb er toch wel serieus intresse in gekregen. Ik snap dat het geen tennis vereniging is waar je je zomaar inschrijft. Maar ik heb een strafblad van jaren geleden.
Houd het daar dan voor mij echt op.?
Is het niet zo dat iedereen een 2 kans verdient als mensen echt iets van hun leven willen maken.

Mvg jelmer 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Mike Martin (Feb 4, 2014)

Probeer eerst hier: http://www.vrijmetselarij.nl/


----------



## vangoedenaam (Feb 4, 2014)

Om vrijmetselaar te kunnen worden moet men een vrij man van goede naam zijn. Bezie of je kunt beargumenteren dat je dat bent. Je openheid is wel een goede zaak.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

